# neuer PC für Videobearbeitung und 3D-Anwendungen



## M-a-e-d-e (19. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe mich schon jahrelang nicht mehr mit Hardware beschäftigt und brauche einen neuen Computer. Ich arbeite oft mit Videobearbeitungsprogrammen wie PREMIERE und VEGAS und mache auch öfters mit CINEMA 4D einige 3D- Animationen.

Ich habe einen PC mit dem zwar die meisten Programme laufen allerdings kann ich das neue Premiere gar nicht mehr installieren, da es einen anderen Chipsatz des Prozessors benötigt.

Ich weiss, dass es empfehlenswert ist für einen neuen PC, der mit solchen Anwendungen klar kommen soll, viel Geld zu investieren. Allerdings habe ich nicht so viel Geld. Ich kann höchstens 900-1000 euro dafür ausgeben. Darum habe ich auch keine angemessene Kaufempfehlung im Internet gefunden.

Ich habe mich natürlich schon infomiert, aber ich habe noch einige Fragen?

Wie wichtig ist ein guter Prozessor für Video/3D-Anwendungen?
Sollte es ein Core Duo sein oder reicht auch ein Pentium?
Unterstützt Cinema 4D überhaupt 2 Prozessoren?
Wie wichtig ist eine gute Grafikkarte für Video/3D-Anwendungen?
ATI oder Nvidia?
Wie wichtig ist RAM?

Ich wäre wahnsinnig froh, wenn mir jemand eine gute Zusammenstellung für einen PC schrieben könnte,der in dieser Preislkasse befindet oder mir die oben genannten Fragen beantwortet.

Das wichtigste ist mir an welchen Stellen ich villeicht eher etwas sparen kann und an welchen auf keinen Fall...

Freue mich über jede antwort!

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!


----------



## chmee (20. September 2006)

CPU:
1. Ein schneller Prozessor macht den Workflow flüssiger. - in Verbindung mit RAM
2. Renderings (Video/3D) sind Grund No1 für schnellere CPUs.
3. Premiere gehört zu den wenigen Applikationen, die CPU-Voraussetzungen haben.
--> Premiere Pro2 - SSE3

Da die Core2Duo ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben, würde ich auf jeden Fall
zu einem greifen. ( zB E6400 oder noch besser E6600 )

C4D - Dualunterstützung:
Im Rendering auf jeden Fall. Beim Editing eher nicht.

GraKa:
Gretchenfrage ! Benötigst Du 100%ige Qualität beim 3D-Editing ? Dann kommen
nur FireGL oder Quadro in Frage. Das Geld hast Du aber nicht. Also nimm eine
Karte, die nicht allzu alt ist. Dann wird alles gut. Auch eine 6600 oder eine X800
wird ihren Dienst mehr als zufriedenstellend verrichten.
Video stellt keine hohen Ansprüche an die GraKa. Wenn nötig, eine echte Videokarte
später dazukaufen, zB Matrox Axio/RTX2 oder Canopus Edius-Reihe.

RAM: Wenn es zu wenig ist, dann wird ausgelagert. Dann steht das System und
alle CPU-Power ist wech ! RAM-Geschwindigkeit ist NICHT das A und O.
Wenn Du also DDR2-667 kaufst, obwohl 800 auch ginge, ist das absolut kein
Beinbruch. Aber in Deinem Fall nicht unter 2GB.

--mögliche Zusammenstellung --
Core 2 Duo E660 , DDR2-667 2GB , Asus P5LD2 , PCIe 6600 , 2xHDD - Hitachi160GB(7200Upm), Rest nach Belieben.
Netzteil nicht unter 450W. Besser bissel mehr Geld ausgeben und Qualität kaufen.

** bei dem Board kann ich mich auch irren, Selber schauen **
mfg chmee


----------



## Nanomatic (20. September 2006)

Wow. Super Antwort, chmee!

@M-a-e-d-e: Eine Sache fiel mir spontan ein, nach der Du gar nicht gefragt hast, nämlich Festplatten. 
Wir haben hier so einige davon verbrannt innerhalb von ein paar Tagen, nur mit Premiere und exzessiver Videobearbeitung.

Uns hat nur eins geholfen: kleinere Platten. Möglichst klein. Hört sich zwar paradox an, weil man ja endlos Speicher braucht wenn man grössere Projekte hat, hat sich aber als beste Lösung herausgestellt. Verbrannt haben wir ca. 7 HDs, jede innerhalb von ein paar Tagen oder Wochen. Seit wir auf 80Gig Platten arbeiten und dann regelmässig auslagern ins Archiv auf die grösseren HDs ist alles bestens, keine Probleme mehr.

Viel Erfolg!

P.S.: Fahre hier selbst grade auf einem 1 Jahr alten 800 Euro Rechner. Mache Kein 3D, aber Video. Für meine Ansprüche reichts. Ich muss kein Live Rendering haben. Das lüppt bei mir nicht, weil mein Proz dafür zu schwach ist. Wenn Du da total schmerzfrei sein willst musst Du mit dual oder quad arbeiten. Über 2 Gig RAM auf jeden fall empfohlen.


----------



## M-a-e-d-e (20. September 2006)

Wow... das hätte ich nicht erwartet! Super Antworten! were gleich mal die Zusammenstellung preislich abchecken!

Vielen vielen Dank!

Grüsse M-a-e-d-e


----------

